

Programming Mess Detector - drderidder
http://pmd.sourceforge.net/

======
drderidder
When a programmer says "this code is crap" its not simply because all
programmers think everyone else's code sucks. Tools like PMD, PHP Mess
Detector, and Findbugs can measure code quality (against a number of useful
metrics). They're not a magic bullet but they often reveal that "this code is
crap" is a highly justifiable sentiment.

